# New Look Program in VeloNews



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey, didn't I read in VeloNews, this week, that Look USA had started a new purchase program wherein certain customers--grad students, in particular--could buy the Look frame of their choice, with one year same as cash payment?

Chas, do I send my shipping address to you or to someone else at Look?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

i need to hear more about this as I am currently a grad student!!


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

I am not a grad student, but a program like that would encourage me to buy a new frame. Chas where are you?????????


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm 62 but I could go back to school


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm not really sure what you're talking about. We tried setting something up with USA Cycling last year to get involved with collegiate cycling, but it didn't work out. 

Glad to see there are so many of you getting master's degrees though. You are definitely setting yourselves up for good, high-paying careers, and should be able to buy all the LOOKs you want as soon as you're done paying off your student loans . I think I only have about $20k left to go!

*[email protected]*


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

chas said:


> I'm not really sure what you're talking about. We tried setting something up with USA Cycling last year to get involved with collegiate cycling, but it didn't work out.
> 
> Glad to see there are so many of you getting master's degrees though. You are definitely setting yourselves up for good, high-paying careers, and should be able to buy all the LOOKs you want as soon as you're done paying off your student loans . I think I only have about $20k left to go!
> 
> *[email protected]*


Master's? Master's? I can see the difficulty or the reluctance to have special program for Master's students. After all, they're Master's students, but don't you think that Look is shooting itself in the foot by not doing something special for all the PhD students out there? I don't just mean racing students, but any Look riding PhD candidate. How much more worthy of a cause could there be for Look than to financially support people who are contributing to the wealth of human knowledge whilst pedaling Look bikes?:thumbsup:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Master's? Master's? I can see the difficulty or the reluctance to have special program for Master's students. After all, they're Master's students, but don't you think that Look is shooting itself in the foot by not doing something special for all the PhD students out there? I don't just mean racing students, but any Look riding PhD candidate. How much more worthy of a cause could there be for Look than to financially support people who are contributing to the wealth of human knowledge whilst pedaling Look bikes?:thumbsup:


You're right. This changes everything.


chas said:


> Glad to see there are so many of you getting *PhDs* though. You are definitely setting yourselves up for *either* good, high-paying careers, and should be able to buy all the LOOKs you want,*or commuting to the university on a recumbent*.


Let me know if you need a line on a helmet mirror Forrest; I know it's pretty tough to see traffic when riding the ol' 'bent .

Have a good weekend.

*[email protected]*


----------

